# Alternative Scottie haircut



## cameronmct (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have a 10 month old Scottie and called Douglas (dougie). He is soon to be groomed for the second time but the thing is I hate his eyebrows and I'm not a fan of the beard either! I like it on miniature schnauzers but not on Scotties! I was wondering if any of you know of any alternative cuts and have any pictures. I've googled alternative Scottie cuts loads but can't find any? 
Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

IME, it can be hard to find a groomer who will do an "alternative" haircut on certain breeds :/. But if you find one who is accommodating---explain exactly what you want, the length you want in every spot, etc. And once he gets a cut you really like, take a picture of him from all angles so you can show that to groomers in the future.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When we raised Scotties, I clipped my own but always left their beard and eyebrows or to me they did not look like Scotties. Now I have Shih Tzu x Maltese, I keep their faces clean shaven, usually leave their topknot and eyebrows but sometimes even clip that off. Just tell the groomer what you want and they should do it the way you like.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Scotties and schnauzers look silly when brows and beards are shaved. Long pointy noses like a poodle, but they end up looking like a mutt. I would do it on an owners request, but I would make sure the owner told people they asked for that haircut.


----------



## OhChristen (Jun 20, 2013)

Scottie brows are so darling, though! But they are pretty severely arched. Maybe you could ask for a shorter brow? I agree that they do look a bit strange without their brows entirely, but perhaps a shorter brow (and shorter beard) will be something that will look flattering but not look so "Scottie-ish," if that makes sense. 

With pet grooming, anything goes, really, and your groomer should want to make you happy. That said, I would suggest working with your groomer to find a compromise. Groomers do just that--groom dogs, all day, every day. A good one should know a few things about what will and will not look good. Sometimes it take several grooms to find a pet clip that you like; trial and error (and lots of growing out) are sometimes needed. Trust what you want, but do be open to groomer suggestions. I always suggest asking your groomer to take detailed notes on the clips each time so we know what works, what doesn't and where we are going. That way the instructions are in Groomerese, too--your groomer will know what they did. A picture also helps, too, especially of faces (or at least it does for me). With a little work, you should find a cut that works for you. 

Still, all of that said, I have a client with a Scottie who gets a barely-there beard, super-close-to-non-existent brows and a Mohawk. Do I think it looks a little silly? Yes. Does it matter? No. His daddy loves the cut and that is what really matters. Plus, the pooch in question totally owns it with personally and attitude!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

What about something like this?










I don't like the brows or beard too much either personally. Just like I love Westie's but if I had one I wouldn't keep the skirt. I'm weird like that though haha.


----------



## ramonapants (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a few scotties that I groom that I keep in a full face (or a teddy bear head) like what Jacksons Mom posted. It helps eliminate the issues of brows and bears but still leaves these features filled out. Just talk with your groomer and let them know what you want. A good groomer will follow your instructions and make sure that you are completely satisfied with what your little pup looks like when he's done.


----------

